# الله يحبك ولديه خطه رائعة لحياتك



## Jesus is the truth (3 ديسمبر 2012)

http://jesussoldiers.blogspot.com/2011/08/blog-post_21.html  *الله يحبك ولديه خطه رائعة لحياتك*

 
*محبة الله*
*لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية - يوحنا 16 : 3*

 
*خطة الله*
*قال المسيح : أما أنا فقد أتيت لتكون لهم حياه وليكون لهم أفضل حياه ممتلئة ولها هدف - يوحنا 10 : 10*
*لكن لماذا لا يختبر معظم الناس هذه الحياه الافضل ؟*

 
* لأن الانسان خاطئ ومنفصل عن الله لذلك لا يستطيع أن يعرف ويختبر محبة الله لأجل حياته*​
 
*الانسان خاطئ .. *
*ا**ذ الجميع أخطأوا وأعوزهم مجد الله - روميه 3 : 23*
*




*

 
 
*خلق  الله الانسان لتكون له شركة معه لكن اختار الانسان أن يسلك فى طريقه  المستقل بعيداً عن الله فإنقطعت الشركة بينهما هذا الانفصال عن الله هو ما  يسميه الكتاب المقدس خطية ... وتظهر عندما يتمرد الانسان على الله لا يهتم  الانسان بالله وبوصاياه ولا يعيش فى مستوى القداسة الذى يريده الله له*

 
*



*

 
*الانسان منفصل عن الله*
*لأن أجرة الخطية هى موت .. أى انفصال الانسان روحياً عن الله - رومية 6:23*
*الله قدوس .. الانسان خاطئ .. وهناك هوه عظيمة تفصل بين الاثنين*

 
*



*

 
*تظهر  الصورة كيف يحاول الانسان باستمرار ان يصل الى الله والى الحياه الافضل  بجهوده الذاتية ( الاعمال الصالحة .. التدين .. الفلسفه .. الاخلاق .. غير  ذلك ) لكن محاولانه لا تجدي .*

 
*



*

 
*نجد  الحل الوحيد لهذه المشكلة في شخص يسوع المسيح فهو الطريق الوحيد ليصل  الانسان الى الله وبواسطته تستطيع أن تعرف وتختبر محبة الله وخطته لحياتك*

 
*المسيح مات بدلاً عنك*
*ولكن الله بين محبته لنا ونحن بعد خطاه مات المسيح لأجلنا - روميه 5:8*

 
*المسيح قام منتصراً على الموت*
*أراهم نفسه حياً ببراهين كثيرة بعدما تألم لهم أربعين يوماً ويتكلم عن الأمور المختصة بملكوت الله - أعمال 1:3*

 
*المسيح هو الطريق الوحيد*
*قال يسوع: أنا هو الطريق الوحيد والحق والحياة ليس أحد يأتى الى الآب إلا بي - يوحنا 14:6*

 

 
*لقد عبر الله الهوه التى تفصلنا عنه بأن أرسل ابنه يسوع المسيح ليموت على الصليب بدلاً عنا ولكن لا يكفى أن تعرف هذه الحقائق فقط ، **ينبغى على كل واحد منا أن يقبل الرب يسوع المسيح مخلصاً شخصياً لحياته وبذلك يمكن ان يعرف ويختبر محبة الله وخطته لحياته *

*ينبغى أن نقبل المسيح*
*أما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله أى المؤمنون بإسمه - يوحنا 1 : 12*

 
*نحن نقبل المسيح بالإيمان*
*لأنكم بالنعمة مخلصون بالإيمان وذلك ليس منكم هو عطية الله ليس من أعمال كى لا يفتخر أحد - افسس 2 : 8-9*

 
*يتم ذلك بدعوته أن يملك على حياتنا*
*يقول المسيح: هأنذا واقف على الباب واقرع إن سمع أحد صوتي وفتح الباب أدخل اليه وأتعشى معه وهو معي - رؤيا 3 : 20*
*لا يكفي أن تقنع عقلياً بتعاليم المسيح أو أن تتأثر بها عاطفياً بل يجب أيضاً أن تقرر بإرادتك أن تعيشها وهذا يعني*

 
*أن تتحول من الذات الى الله .. التوبة       
أن تثق أن المسيح يدخل حياتك ويغفر خطاياك حسب وعده        
أن تدعه يغيرك لتصبح الشخصية التى يريدها .. الاستعداد للطاعة*

 
*هاتان الدائرتين تمثلان نوعين من الحياة*
*



*​​
​​*حياة تمتلكها الذات       
المسيح خارج القلب        
الأنا ومحبة الذات على العرش*​​
​​
​​
​​
​​



​​*حياة يمتلكها المسيح       
المسيح على عرش القلب        
الأنا وقد نزلت من على العرش*​​
​​
​​
​​
​​*أى الدائرتين تمثل حياتك؟      **أى الدائرتين تحب أن تمثل حياتك       
كيف يمكنك أن تفعل ذلك؟*​​
​​*يمكن أن تقبل المسيح الآن*
*أطلب منه أن يدخل الى حياتك وثق أنه قادر أن ينفذ ما وعد به       
الله يعرف داخلك لذلك هو يهتم بصدق القلب أكثر من كلمات اللسان*

 
*يمكنك أن تعبر عن إيمانك بالله بالصلاة الآتية:*
ربي  يسوع .. إني أحتاج إليك .. أنا أعلم أنني كنت أقود حياتي بنفسي وكنت أخطئ  إليك .. أشكرك لموتك على الصليب من أجل خطاياى .. ها أنا الآن أفتح باب  قلبي لك وأقبلك رباً وسيداً ومخلصاً شخصياً لي .. إمتلك حياتي .. 
إجعل مني  إنساناً يعمل مشيئتك .. آمين
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

ربي   يسوع .. إني أحتاج إليك .. أنا أعلم أنني كنت أقود حياتي بنفسي وكنت أخطئ   إليك .. أشكرك لموتك على الصليب من أجل خطاياى .. ها أنا الآن أفتح باب   قلبي لك وأقبلك رباً وسيداً ومخلصاً شخصياً لي .. إمتلك حياتي .. 
إجعل مني  إنساناً يعمل مشيئتك .. آمين

اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

موضوع راااااااائع جداا
ويستحق التقييم


----------



## Jesus is the truth (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ربي   يسوع .. إني أحتاج إليك .. أنا أعلم أنني كنت أقود حياتي بنفسي وكنت أخطئ   إليك .. أشكرك لموتك على الصليب من أجل خطاياى .. ها أنا الآن أفتح باب   قلبي لك وأقبلك رباً وسيداً ومخلصاً شخصياً لي .. إمتلك حياتي ..
> إجعل مني  إنساناً يعمل مشيئتك .. آمين
> 
> اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> ...


*
شكرا لمرورك الغالي ومتشكر خالص على التقييم الرب يباركك*


----------



## النهيسى (11 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا
للموضوع الجميل
الرب يباركك


----------

